# 1987 mercury 125 ???



## semojetman (Aug 10, 2011)

I am looking at a weldcraft with a 1987 125 mercury on it. 
I was just wondering what everyone thought about this motor. I have talked to my boat mechanic and he said that they had a wiring issue. But other than that they were pretty good motors. 

Open to opinions and experiences.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know about the motor but I think the boat is going to be lead sled like your last boat. For the most part if your going to buy and all welded boat and you don't want it to weigh a ton you'll want a .80gauge blazer or exterminator. If it's a .100gauge like most all welded boats are it's going to be a chunk of lead and you'll need a big motor to push it.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 10, 2011)

Is that 125 a jet or prop?


----------



## semojetman (Aug 10, 2011)

Its a jet.

Yeah. I do believe its gonna be a heavy boat.


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 11, 2011)

Aslong as that 125 check's out, mechanically and electricaly sound i cant see it being an issue. Check compression and check the wiring to see if any "Jerry-rigging" has been done.. if so question the owner.

As far as weight and hull thickness, I wanted a .100 due to the rocky rivers I run and how hard (shallow) I push my rig. I knew a .80 would be on the edge of toooo thin.. the last .65 was.. we called that rig "Old Paper". As for the weight of the rig, the 125 will get up and go (as long as it all checks out). Make sure if you have any rerigging to do, balance it out for a level take off and slow down..

Good luck man, new toys are fun, take your time and make sure you get what you want!!


----------

